# Melonoma



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't find the original thread

It's there somewhere 

Anyway for our friends

His scan was clear

The lead practitioner, Jackie phoned us yesterday evening

Does she never leave the hospital?

We were shocked !I think we had already accepted that it must have spread internally

This is the longest time since he was diagnosed that he has not had a recurrence requiring surgery since he was diagnosed

It's 6 months, and every three months it's reoccurred 

So we are preparing to fast this week

Juices twice a day and a strictly veg meal each evening

He still carries the weight from the hormone therapy from the prostate cancer

And now he is determined to shed it

And hopefully confuse any cancer cells lingering

We can now think about a holiday

Once our grandson departs
He's here Mon -fri 

Each evening he and his grandad sit to do homework and revision

It's Pythagoras at the moment

And he seems to be accepting he is a very intelligent lad 

And he can turn around his life at school

He even carries a bag to school now

That's progress

Although it is a very expensive Berguas one

But we made him work for half of it

He now wants the matching coat!!
Such is life

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Excellent news Sandra, long may it continue.


Give my best wishes to Albert.


And yourself of course.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Paul 

Just how long was it since we met?

No matter I've never forgotten you

Both of you a lovely breeze of youth in our life

Sandra


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Delighted to hear the good news!

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great news. Give my best regards to Albert.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Onwards and upwards Sandra, life's been tough but you have both hit it head on and can now see a way forward, grab it and enjoy.

Terry


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Sandra,

I am so pleased to hear your good news. You must be looking forward to getting away again. I'm sure the warmer weather will do your joints good.

Harrers


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Where cancer is concerned Sandra even the smallest victory is something to celebrate.
Best Wishes to Albert
Ian


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Well done both of you! Lovely to hear the excellent news  

Peter & Rita


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Sandra.

Carol and I are so very happy with your latest results. FanBloodyTastic.. Wonderful news. 

You deserve some celebration and time away. Do it.

Last time we had some great news health wise we went off on a nice relaxing cruise round the med. It was so peaceful... 

Best wishes to Albert and yourself.

FYI .... I receive my second last hormone Injection tomorrow AM and I can report things are going well for me too prostate wise. The treatment is working well apparently. Last PSA was 0.2. A good result. last jag is September then its 6 monthly checks only. 

So keep up the good work and get off in your van pref' with family.. ;-) 

So happy for you both.

Alex & Carol black.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So pleased for you both.

Hope you're also getting a bit of remission from the arthritis, Sandra

Chris


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great news! Relax and enjoy the relief!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sandra (Aldra) is struggling to get back on the forum and called me to see if I could help her. She also asked if I would update this thread on her behalf and relay her thanks for your kind replies.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Great news Sandra, so,pleased for you both. My DIL had a stage 3 malignant melanoma removed from her arm 3 moths ago - scar goes almost completely round the arm. She has a conference call with her specialist on Wednesday to get the results of her bone scan. We are just keeping everything we can crossed. They removed some nymph nodes which showed clear so that was one good thing. Enjoy planning your holiday & hope you get back in soon. Took me 3 days of trying to reset my password to finally getting on.
Jan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra and Albert,

that is one of the most pleasing posts that I have read in ages, thank you for sharing that package of good news with us, we are heartily relieved here and want to add our expressions of relief to those of everyone else.

You have strived through tumultuous storms to get here, well done for your perseverance, we cannot express our pleasure enough.

And of course we are longing for you to get back on here after winning that battle too, it took me the best part of 48 hours, 7 requests for a new password, 2 contact us messages and 3 attempts to establish a new identity and frankly for no reason at all as has been pointed out; if they can hack in and get all the passwords it makes no difference how complex the blasted things are..........

Dave and Lesley


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

That's fantastic news Sandra,so pleased for you both!

Lets hear about your holiday plans,where are you thinking of going?:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

alexblack13 said:


> Hi Sandra.
> 
> Carol and I are so very happy with your latest results. FanBloodyTastic.. Wonderful news.
> 
> ...


That's good news Alex,Im happy for you both too!:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant news Sandra, lets hope it continues so.

And for Alex fingers crossed mate


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's so good to hear some positive news regarding our friends' medical issues. I wish you all continued good progress.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

TThanks to all of you for your continued support 

Thanks to our Barry for updating it for me :kiss:

jan I know exactly how your family feel and I send your D in law much love

It's frightening and hopefully she will be fine now, but I hope you noticed that NICE have fast tracked a new immune therapy treatment available on the NHS that has been successful in targeting stage four tumours in melanoma

And Jan tell her to be meticulous in creaming that scar twice a day Albert's grown lazy on his last scar despite my nagging and it hasn't faded as his previous 8 did

Alex, so pleased with your news

It's been an anxious wait as I think we felt resigned to the fact it's bound to have spread and if not on the outside then on the inside so we were preparing for the next stage

Still it's important to us to have you lot out there encouraging and supporting 
us through the journey

So thank you

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> TThanks to all of you for your continued support
> 
> Thanks to our Barry for updating it for me :kiss:
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back on MHF Sandra!:grin2:

And so pleased for you both about your news once again!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sandra, finally accessing site again, delighted to hear yur news x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks Sue, I heard you were locked out, so glad to see you back:smile2:

I too was locked out and finally had to hand over my password and all my worldly wealth to our Barry to get me back on:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> thanks Sue, I heard you were locked out, so glad to see you back:smile2:
> 
> I too was locked out and finally had to hand over my password and all my worldly wealth to our Barry to get me back on
> 
> Sandra


Now i know why he can think about a new motorhome.
It's good to be back have spent all day ignoring housework, it will still be there tomorrow, catching up on here:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well having had the last tumour removed the beginning of Jan 

We have been really lucky

Till today

He has found another tumour on his rib cage

Don't know what that means until it's checked, but we recognise tumours now he's had so many 

Nothing we can do till Tuesday 

So who knows,we are booked on the tunnel Friday for Two months in Croatia 

Thats the problem with cancer, not just you've got it

But it so controls your future plans

Still we'll see , maybe a shorter trip to France 

But I was so looking forward to Croatia 
Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry to read this Sandra . Please give Albert our best wishes.

Hope you still manage to get away.

Thinking of you both.

Margaret and Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh no. Are you sure? is it visible?

So sorry to hear this. And you had such great plans. Keep us informed and I hope its not bad news on Tuesday.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have posted a message on another thread, so will not repeat my concerns - just keep strong and safe Sandra, you, Albert, your family and all of us on here need you to stand up and fight again......

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Oh no. Are you sure? is it visible?
> 
> So sorry to hear this. And you had such great plans. Keep us informed and I hope its not bad news on Tuesday.


Barry it is the tiniest of Lumps

A bit like a pea

But it's blue

And no knowing what's underneath

That's for the surgeon to determine

It may be good it's not on his arm , his arm is swollen with lymphademia

I not sure it would survive another operation intact

So we'll see

Well we have no choice do we?

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

So sorry to read about Albert.
I hope its not what you fear,and good luck for Tuesday!
I hope you make your Croatia trip as planned.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Sandra, so sorry to hear about Albert. My DIL has another op due in 2 weeks, we're being optimistic that they aren't having her in this week!
Hope your health is good and my fingers are crossed for your trip to Croatia
Jan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Sandra, and do hope you can get away to somewhere, even if Croatia isn't possible.


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So sad to read this Sandra, get it checked then if possible get off if you can.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

My thoughts and hopes are with you both.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nethernut said:


> Sandra, so sorry to hear about Albert. My DIL has another op due in 2 weeks, we're being optimistic that they aren't having her in this week!
> Hope your health is good and my fingers are crossed for your trip to Croatia
> Jan


and my thoughts are with you and your family Jan

They can do such much now and the newest drug licenced looks to be a break through
If things go beyond surgery

You keep in there, I went into complete panic at first

But this lot on here carried me through

When you feel panic we will carry you through too

Sometimes its difficult supporting family, trying to support them when inside you feel 
devestated and afraid

But if you have to have melonoma, now is a promising time

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Best wishes Sandra, fingers crossed that Albert gets good news.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Wait until Tuesday when you'll hopefully have confirmation one way or the other.

Fingers crossed.

XXXX

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My heart sank when I read your news Sandra. Hopefully you´ll have good news tomorrow, got everything crossed for Albert.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt we will see anyone tomorrow but we have left a message for the melonoma nurse clinician 

She won't pick it up till Tuesday, but she's very good

We need to wait and see how quickly they can see us 

We're are continuing to get the van ready for off but I'm not holding my breath 

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sandra, sorry to hear about Albert, have been wondering how he was progressing, keeping everything crossed for him, love to you both


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Hope you here from the nurse clinician today Sandra & they can get Albert in quickly & sorted. We always feel so helpless Sandra, at least we can help with the children & keep their lives as normal as possible. In fact we're taking them away for the weekend in the motorhome the day Liz has her op, so they are quite happy. Just keep smiling xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well phone call this morning

Will speak to surgeons and phone back, and she did, Albert to be there tomorrow at 8am, the surgeon will see him and if it can be removed under local he will remove it tomorrow 

Would normally arrange a scan following the removal as its in a different area ( always previously been on his arm ) but not really possible before Friday and anyway the results take a week after the date of the scan

But could if we want arrange the scan when we return in Oct 

So he will remove it , with a safe margin 

And if there is bad news on the scan we will wait till October 

After all the next scan if this small tumour hadn't been detected by us would have been Dec

So fingers crossed

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sandra, I am so, so sorry. I haven't been on for a few days and the news is just devastating. 

Your confidence must have taken a real battering. 

Know that we are all with you and Albert. As is your God. 

Hang on in there.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow Sandra,my fingers are crossed aswell!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck for today Sandra all extremities crossed.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Best wishes for Albert today, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck for today Sandra, will be thinking of you 
Jan xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert phoned

The tumour has been removed, the surgeon feels she's got it all but of course needs pathology to confirm

Which will take a couple of weeks, so we will phone the nurse clinician to check but unless there is a serious problem, which they doubt, we won't turn back

They've stitched him up with disposable stitches , and arranged the scan when we get back

So we will see how Albert feels and leave on Friday for the tunnel Sunday

Or put the crossing back for a day or two 

Will be thinking of you and Liz Jan, that her op goes well, they are so good today 

Thank you all for your positive support

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully good news Sandra, digits still crossed, makes it hard to do stuff, but hey, what the hell 

I'm amazed at the amount of cancer we have in our small community.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like good news Sandra, hope you are able to get away at the weekend. Thanks for your wishes, 
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope all goes smoothly and you can enjoy your holiday.
Jan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the soonest they can scan is 4/5 weeks

We understand that this melonoma has occurred in a new area so they want to check for hidden internal ones and pick them up as soon as possible, which there may or not be yet

We are not stupid one day there probabally will be

So we've thought about it, we were going for 8 weeks, the nurse suggested she book the scan at 6

We split the difference and went for just under 7 weeks, and she's booked about the 20/10/16
And will text us the exact date

Just how fantastic are Christies, their motto is LIVING with cancer

We know it's a risk but so is living a life controlled by cancer

So we are going to Croatia, it may be our last chance, we may still need to turn back for some other reason , more visible tumours etc 

But the hound from hell has a new solid dumbbell type toy, it's solid and heavy but apparently floats, at £8 it better
So he's going swimming in the Adriatic, the lakes in Croatia and Slovenia 

And we may or may not bring him back >>

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to admire you both Sandra and Albert. Go for it and I and the entire forum will be willing you over that Croatian Border. I shall raise a glass shortly to you both and wish you the safest and happiest of trips. You both deserve it. Hope its a corker.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Got to admire you both Sandra and Albert. Go for it and I and the entire forum will be willing you over that Croatian Border. I shall raise a glass shortly to you both and wish you the safest and happiest of trips. You both deserve it. Hope its a corker.


No don't admire us Barry

We are doing nothing worth admiration

So many are struggling with so many things

Just stay our friend

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> No don't admire us Barry
> 
> We are doing nothing worth admiration
> 
> ...


Of course. Always.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

PS

We lost a very special one 

It seems you do 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We'll our resolve trembled today

So we phoned J melonoma grade 4 nurse practitioner 

She said because Alberts cancer has spread to a new area( not his arm where all tumours have reoccurred )

They suggest a scan, not an emergancy scan which is why it's 4 weeks away

The blood test didn't indicate a problem as yet 

We will phone in two weeks to check if they got all margins of the tumour the surgeon thinks she did, but if not then what does that mean in terms of our holiday , it takes several weeks for resection as we know, one of Alberts tumours needed resection to clear borders 

So she said a two week delay won't change that much if the scan shows internal spread, and Albert is well

If he becomes Unwell or more tumours develop then phone and they will set an emergancy scan allowing us two three days to get back

Brilliant support 

And when we return we will gift Christies

Long may they continue to encourage people to LIVE with cancer 

A bit like you lot on here offering support and love

We've put back the crossing to Tuesday, as Albert can't lift since his op, cost us £3 !!

So we leave on Sunday and our grandson is going to help to load the scooter, all 6' 3' of him 

MIFI sorted, so another we are off thread 3

Not so many pictures unless we sort out the I phone 

One at a time from the IPad would take forever

So sorry can't afford to post a georgeous me in a bikini 

You'll just have to use your imagination >

Imagine Ursala Andress 

So 50 years ago it could have been me>

What???

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

aldra said:


> No don't admire us Barry
> 
> *We are doing nothing worth admiration *
> 
> ...


Rubbish! I don't personally know Albert but his resolve to get back up when ever he gets knocked down is a lesson to us all. Certainly puts my stupid problems into perspective when I read your posts. Enjoy your holiday best you can and let us know when you cross into Croatia. No better way of sticking up two fingers to the melanomas IMHO.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ditto to what Terry said.

Jan X


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I think that Albert typifies the 'British Bulldog Spirit', one really tough chap and you, Sandra, are one strong lady as well. All strength to both of you and I hope you are both able to enjoy your trip.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As you all know we delayed Alberts scan following his last melonoma removal to take a chance to go to Croatia 

It would be untrue to say we weren't worried as the tumour reoccurred on his rib cage and all previous ones occurred in and around the arm where the original melonoma presented

Phone call today against all odds the scan is CLEAR

His surgeon phoned and wants to see him as he was on holiday ( in Croatia ) for his last tumour removal, just before we left for Croatia ,which went well

We had threatened to seek him out in Croatia!! And take his surgery equipment just in case :wink2:

He's such a nice guy, an excellent surgeon

And I think he's secretly so pleased that in spite of all the flesh he's removed from Alberts arm he's avoided damaging the main nerves which could render the arm useless

That and the fact that Albert continues to use it as normal in spite of the fact it's twice the size of his other arm :surprise:

A problem now for long sleeved shirts, the hulk comes to mind although as yet he hasn't turned green :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Excellent news! Delighted for you both.

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fantastic news Sandra, really pleased for you both.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve been wondering if I had missed your report on Alberts scan.
So happy for you both all is well.
Jan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Great! you must both be so relieved.

Chris


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Sandra, I am so pleased to hear your news. And it was so good that you got your trip to Croatia as well. You might have cancelled that to get the scan earlier.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great news! I shall have to come and share that Leffe with you to celebrate.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news! 


What about some elastic inserts in his shirt sleeves


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That is really super news for both of you, lovely to hear that this morning before I go to work.

Well done!

XXXX

Peter


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

After all the months of worry you both finally get the result you'd hoped for.

I'm delighted for you, and look forward to reading all about your new adventures, together, in the future.





.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wonderful news Sandra, that's a tremendous load off your mind.

You'll be able to relax and enjoy being home - tho this is Friday night, maybe not too much relaxing in the kitchen!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cancelled it Jean

With grandkids moving in, van to empty 

We are not starting till next week

Knackered and old, but hey there's life in the old dogs yet

Not a lot

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread Sandra, really pleased for you all.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Just caught up with your really good news Sandra, what a relief for you. Enjoy a relaxing weekend. 
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nethernut said:


> Just caught up with your really good news Sandra, what a relief for you. Enjoy a relaxing weekend.
> Jan


Still thinking about you, Liz and family Jan

Hoping all is well so far

Understand not every one feels able to talk about their anxieties

But if you need us we are here

And I can guareentee that this lot on here will support you every step of the way

As they have albert and I

They more than support and many are fighting their own anxieties so understand completely

We wil make it

Sandra


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Liz is fine at the moment, results from her last op were good, she is feeling very positive. Thanks for the thoughts. 
Jan


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread,dont know how I missed it!:serious:

Thats fantastic news Sandra,what a great early Christmas present for you both!:smile2::smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we think we feel another lump 

Think because it's deep but in his arm where the original cancer was

No sign of the tell tale blue but if it's deep maybe it wouldn't show

Will phone Christies tomorrow 

But 5 months sounds about right 

We rarely go further than than that

But there is the temptation to believe all is well and settle into complacency 

He's well though so maybe once again we've found it in time for surgery 

Although that poor arm 

Still our surgeon is fantastic, he comes from Croatia 

We travelled in his footsteps 

So we need to wait and see once again 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

God bless Sandra and Albert - will be watching with bated breath.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best wishes Sandra and Albert for good news.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Viv we know this isn't going to go away 

But every step is a success 

I'm sure they thought he would be dead by now

But he's not, the nurses love him 

Shoot forward to hug him because he is such a nice guy

Never allows himself to be down 

Determined his arm will work

It's huge but he shakes hands strongly with the best of them

And we have such a fantastic team caring for him
Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sandra, such an anxious time for you all.

I'm sure that team will get right behind you again tomorrow - good luck.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Being poorly is such a pain in the arse, from one who knows!... 


ray.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hope that all goes well. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have an appointment Friday at 4pm 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thinking of you both Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A bit down

Worried as is Albert that another op could render his arm useless if more nerves are involved and damaged in the op 

It hasn't got the tell tail signs of blue

But it is deeper

It's so small it could easily be missed

He was checked 2 three weeks ago

But we have always found them

So maybe we've found it in time 

But we know one day it may well be internal

The longer it takes the more the advances the treatment options 

We also know some youngsters may not have the chance to get to 73 

So we hope 

But feel for those youngsters 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm sure you are down Sandra but as usual, thinking of others. 

God bless.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck for you and Albert with your appoinment.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thinking of you both, sending hugs x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we have two grandkids and an extra dog living here 

Whom we feed shadows diet of chicken brown rice and veg

Well I can't feed one without the other ? 

So life goes on 

Not as smoothly as before :frown2:

More expensive than before:frown2:

But hey, more interesting than before 

We raised 6 kids with little money 

Now we have money enough for our needs and theirs 

Just as well methinks 

Now How did I end up with two grandkids living here ?

Except as I always said ,this house remains open to all of you

Until we sell it

Searching estate agents as we speak 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear of Albert's latest set back Sandra.


Do tell about the property search.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Only joking patp,

Although joking apart it really is time we downsized before it's too late

Just seems like a tremendous effort 

But the gardens are a lot of work, but maybe we should just get a gardener 

I suppose we like the space at the moment, but should either of us be left alone it would be far to big 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra, just think, if you live in the house until you pop your clogs, you won't have to tackle the ENORMOUS challenge of sorting, getting rid of, cleaning, parting with, deciding what to do about 'valuable' things, and that's a couple of years' work. It took my Dad more than a year to sort out their house after my Mum died so he could return to UK. Simples!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I read an article in Readers Digest, once, that put forward the theory that making big changes in life is difficult once we reach our sixties. It becomes very difficult in our seventies. By the time we reach our eighties we can virtually forget it 


The above certainly applied to my parents. We swore, after trying, in vain, to persuade my registered blind mother to move to a single storey property in a nearby town where there were facilities like buses, doctors etc, that we would make the move ourselves in our sixties. 
Did have a try at it but just could not find anywhere we liked nearly as much as we like it here. So we are still here, with the very large garden, steep stairs, no public transport, doctors etc. 
We do, however, have the benefit of good walking country, a village shop and a pub plus, most importantly, lots of friends and acquaintances that we have built up over the last 30 odd years


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our garden isn't all that large, the back is small, most taken up by a raised Koi pond
But like the front it is very easy to maintain.......except for the Ivy covered 8 foot fences and the house walls which Albert clips twice a year avoiding nesting season as its full of sparrows

The front is surrounded by 8 foot closely clipped conifers, yews and pyracanthas, and the whole of the house front is covered by Ivy and Virginia creeper again is close clipped twice a year , avoiding, you've guessed the nesting blackbirds etc 

The lawn is a very good quality artificicial lawn, excellent for shadow and now his mate Winston , easy to pressure hose, comes up as new 

But I love the privacy, can wander in my pyjamas back and front , it really is a secret garden

We need to cut down on the pots of flowers, but stored in the greenhouse they return each year along with most of the plants in the hanging baskets so out they come

And the pots of snowdrops,crocus, daffodils and other bulbs just need a tweaking of new bulbs, and they are pushing through now 

And I a hopeless case do you think?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The back garden


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The front garden


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear the latest Sandra but hang on until Friday it may be nothing.

I doubt you will ever move from there. Dont even think about it for now at least.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks so lovely Sandra. Hang on in there as long as you can. Chris would not let me have all those climbers. He seems to have a phobia of anything with a remotely spreading habit.
We, too, have privacy and value it so much. I think a lot of the world's woes are attributable to feeling overcrowded and pressured by living too close together. We all need some personal space.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Sandra, just think, if you live in the house until you pop your clogs, you won't have to tackle the ENORMOUS challenge of sorting, getting rid of, cleaning, parting with, deciding what to do about 'valuable' things, and that's a couple of years' work. It took my Dad more than a year to sort out their house after my Mum died so he could return to UK. Simples!!


You're right Viv

Stuff it

Prob always have one grandkid or another living here

It's a perfect stop off twixt childhood and adulthood

So that will be twixt 15 and about 25,6,7 ??:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> It's a perfect stop off twixt childhood and adulthood
> 
> So that will be twixt 15 and about 25,6,7 ??:grin2:
> 
> Sandra


I'd say that probably depends on whether the grandchild is male or female! (Not saying which is what!)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven't noticed much difference jiwawa

Grand daughter lived away at uni, worked in Switzerland for a year 

Travels Europe and still needs to grow up in every day life 

Mind you he's as bad

It's grandad come with me to the dentist, the doctor , run me to the airport , pick me up, etc

And he does 

At least she gets the bus to Manchester Uni for her Masters !!!!!!

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wel checked by our surgeon 

He wasn't sure either if it was a melonoma 

But I think it is

Albert could choose , an ultrasound guided biopsy, if positive followed by removal 

Or he could remove it for biopsy 

Albert decided to have it removed 

A week on Thursday 

Complete trust in out surgeon , he's proved to be fantastic

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good job it's Friday Sandra and the family will keep your spirits up.

And those all-encompassing grandchildren will keep you occupied over the next couple of weeks - that's a blessing.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Not too long to wait, fortunately, although two weeks is a long time when you're waiting for that kind of result! 

Fingers very crossed, but you guys know how to handle it now...


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Fingers and everything else crossed Sandra, give Albert our best wishes.

And yourself of course.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not worried

Has become part of our life

When the day arises that we are told this is it 

I'll worry

And for all you out there

It ain't over 

As barry says

The fat lady hasn't sung 

Im a bit on the fat side

But I can't sing 

Albert is fat and sings worse than me

Looks promising 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Keep up the fight!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad that you have such a wonderful relationship with your surgeon. Keep busy until the op (not difficult in your house I am sure  ) Best wishes to Albert and keep your respective peckers up.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well forgot to update you

The op was today

The consultant didn't think it was a melonoma 

But he took the required margin around it just in case 

And obviously it's gone for biopsy 

The surgeon working with him was preparing to remove it 

But the consultant said

I'll do this one " I have an emotional attachment to this guy " 

And he has , he has operated on that arm so many times , delicate operations to try to ensure the arm still works

And it does

But partly because Albert is determined it will

No Molly coddling it, a determination to keep it working to the full

He doesn't give in easily

Next hurdle next months scan to check for internal spread 

If clear booking the tunnel

The hound from hell is sharpening his teeth

We will book him in to be clipped to bear 

I think we will just do a month in France this time 

But where?

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounding promising Sandra 

Have you done the Mosel 

We had a very relaxing trip just doing short moves from Stellplatz to Stelzplatz with gentle walks in the vineyards with the dog.

Lovely old towns and villages.

Not too far or too stressful.

Margaret


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update Sandra and as said above sounds promising.

When are you thinking of going to France? I think its a good plan as I really think you have pushed the envelope a bit to far in your last couple of trips. You want to spend less time driving and more time seeing and relaxing.

If you give us an idea of when you are going and whether you want scenery, mountains and lakes or culture, cities or coastline I can give you lots of ideas.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update Sandra, sounds all to the good. Get yourselves off for some rest, relaxation and red stuff, or is it white, can't remember,


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad all is sounding positive again and you can look forward to another trip.
You may need to head south as it can still be a bit cool in Northern France in March or April.
Will you wait until Lent is over? I know you usually give up the wine for Lent!0

Cazzie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not intending to go until June 

That gives us time for the spring gardening and prob a short trip or two to the Lake District and Wales 

I particularly like the Gt langdales, the NTrust campsite and the climbers bar A pleasant walk along Mickledon valley for those of us past climbing mountains but lovely views of the mountains 

It's not a cheap site but the motorhome area is near to the gate out to the climbers bar although you can pitch anywhere on the site , for a more upmarket drinking/eating experience the langdale hotel is next door to the climbers bar 

Really feel we should concentrate more on our own Gt Britain, so much we haven't seen yet , if only we could guareentee the weather 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

June should be lovely in most of France south of the Loire Sandra or south east into Jura down in to the Alps.

Depends what you want. If its just a month I would concentrate on one area. My choices would be Rhone Alps and Haute-Savoie and south of there. Maybe Provence, Ardeche or Aveyron areas. We quite enjoyed Drome as well in 2015.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That does sound promising Sandra, fingers crossed. 

Sounds like you're fairly itching to get on the road again. 

We always said we'd go to the continent while we were able, then pauchle round the UK when we weren't, whether through insurance costs, or insurance or whatever.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cazzie said:


> Glad all is sounding positive again and you can look forward to another trip.
> You may need to head south as it can still be a bit cool in Northern France in March or April.
> Will you wait until Lent is over? I know you usually give up the wine for Lent!0
> 
> Cazzie


Cassis I give up solid food and wine

Just juiced veg and fruit

Has it made me holy ?.

Not a bit of it

I'm a lost cause :frown2:

But I'm His lost cause :smile2:

And yes He has some explaining to do

Eventually :grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So pleased to read your latest post Sandra - fingers seriously crossed! Waiting to hear confirmation, but the docs usually know immediately.

I agree you may like to follow Barry's advice and head for where the weather is a little more amenable. Maybe you need to be flexible and see what the Meteo can offer at the time. By June it's just getting warm again. There are few (tourist) places in France that aren't lovely. And the south is just a couple of days drive away. There isn't one region that I like more than another.

I'm glad you're not going till June, I'd hate to miss you again. Love to Albert (xxx for the sore arm)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Youjust get yourself here Viv 

My love, my mentor 

Just think without MHF I would never have known you let alone met you 

I love your independence , your free spirit , I couldn't be the same 

But maybe I have different strengths 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

That's why we get on so well. I admire all the qualities you have that I don't. We make quite good team I think! 

Back on 22 March. Will phone!


----------

